# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Bronx Zoo

## Peter NJ

I havent been in forever.Is this worth a visit? Want to do something different my next trip in.

----------


## amyb

Yes-it is a very nice zoo. Also the Brooklyn or Bronx botanical gardens.

----------


## Peter NJ

Thx Amy..Can you talk to Ike and get him hitting again?

----------


## amyb

Puh leeze!

In baseball-you throw the ball you catch the ball and you HIT the ball! That's why you are here in the big leagues!!

How do they not understand the basics??

----------

